# expressões com ''dar''



## DougWill722

Alguém podria ajudar-me com os expressões brasileiros com "dar."   Eu percebei que tem um monte de sentidos além de "to give."  

Sei que ha muitos.  Então, alguém pode escrever os ditos mais populares?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Here some:

*dar as caras *to show up.
*dar certo *to come out right, turn out fine. 
*dar de cara com* to bump into. 
 
obs: exemplos do dicionário Michaelis moderno Português-inglês
Editora Melhoramentos Ltda.


----------



## Nonstar

*Dar bola* to flirt.
Ela está te dando bola. Vai lá!!
*Dar trela* give someone the attention they want, which you shouldn't! 
Não dá trela, ele não vai te deixar em paz. 
*Dar xabu* to be cocked up, to go wrong, not to work out properly, to fail.
Droga, deu xabu! Meu plano foi por água abaixo/foi pras cucúias!
*Dar na cara* to do something blatantly.
Cuidado! Você está dando na cara que não está contente.
*Dar pra trás* to chicken out.
Agora que temos tudo pronto você vai dar pra trás? Vamos continuar!
*Dar um tempo* wait so as to sort things out.
Vamos dar um tempo, nosso relacionamento não está _dando certo_.
*Dar no couro* to be able to have sex.
Puxa, meu marido não dá mais no couro! Quê que eu faço? 
*Dar na telha* to feel like doing something out of the blue.
Quando dá na telha (dela), ela vai viajar pelo mundo. 
*Dar um pé na bunda* to dump someone.
Minha namorada me deu um pé na bunda.
*Dar no saco* to irritate or bore someone.
Ah! Chega! Esse papo já me deu no saco! Vamos!
*Dar uma* to get laid.
Preciso dar uma! Não faço isso há tempos! (Sorry! This is vulgar  )


----------



## gbasfora

- Dar uns amassos
- Dar duro
- Dar mole
- Dar uma passada
- Dar um chute
- Dar o fora
- Dar um fora
- Dar pra trás
- Dar medo
- Dar um rasteira
- Dar água na boca
- Dar um fim


----------



## anaczz

Dar -> to have sex (woman) (it is deprecating)
Ela dá mais do que chuchu na serra!
Ou dá ou desce!

Dar uma de  -> To pretend or act as something
Ele deu uma de esperto.


----------



## almufadado

Algumas de Portugal :

*dar de frosques ->* to run away, to escape

*dar de fuga -> *to run away, to escape

*dar bitates -> *to give away uninformed opinions

*dar na telha ->* to do something in a wimp

*é de dar água na boca -> *it looks delicious ! (when looking at something eatable)

*dar o nó ->* casar -> to get married

*dar a mão à palmatória ->* (punishment stick) to recognize or acknowledge one's error
*
dar uma no cravo e outra ferradura -> *to do or say something right and them do or say something wrong. 

*dar a cara -> *to face responsibility for what was done or will be done

*dar de caras ->* to surprisingly meet someone or be face in a odd situation

*dar o pito -> *a girl "gives" his vagina away

*dar a vida e muito mais -> *to go all the way when doing something, or  be unconditionally  at someone side
*
Dar trela ->* go with the flow when someone is being annoying 

*dar uma de convencido(or another personnal adjective) -> *to do something with a (bad) attitude, the adjective may vary 

*Dar uma de rico -> *to fake that one is rich, 

*dar a mão ->* to help someone in need, in emotional distress  

*dar uma mão ->* to help out someone doing something

*dar a vez ->* to give his turn to another person

*dar a vez aos mais novos -> *to step out, 
*
dar de vez -> *something that is happening/staying  forever 

*dar o couro e o cabelo ->* to try or do something in a big effort, to give all that to got to achieve somenthing

*dar o braço a torcer ->* to recognize one is wrong
*
não dar o braço a torcer ->* to be stuburn 

*dar os sentimentos -> *to give condolences when to the relatives of the dead

*dar o nome à tropa ->* to enlist in the army

*hei de dar a volta ->* to hope to manage to get out of a situation
*
dar a volta a alguém ->* to trick someone into do something

*dar a volta por cima -> *to successfully manage to get out of a situation 

*dar meia volta -> *to return, to go and suddenly go back 

*dar de mão beijada ->* go give away without resistance something one wanted to keep

*dar de beber à dor ->* to get drunk when depressed, to get drunk

*dar desculpas esfarrapadas -> *to give nonsense/unimaginative excuses, or with too much  imagination 
*
dar desprezo ->* to ignore someone, to openly show contempt

*dar cabo -> *to ruin, to destroy, to wreck

*dar esperanças ->* to give hope of something to open (usually in love)   

*dar uma volta ao bilhar grande ->* send someone take a hick

*dar uma queca -> *to make sex

*dar uma quecas ->* to have causal sex 

*dar uma e tirar duas ->* to be greedy 

*dar asas à imaginação -> *to allow one self to be more imaginative, to go on a creation spree


----------



## anaczz

dar com uma mão e tirar com a outra -> to help and to harm someone at the same time
dar com os burros n'água (na água) -> to be unsucessful in something
dar com a língua nos dentes -> to reveal a secret or disclose a private information
dar uma de João sem braço -> to pretend not understand something, to take some advantage (não lembro se esta é do Brasil ou de Portugal)
dar uma no cravo outra na ferradura -> avoid be comitted to any side of a conflict; not define one's own position on an issue
dar um tiro no escuro -> to take a chance


Das expressões citadas pelo almufadado algumas também são usadas no Brasil:


> dar na telha -> to do something in a wimp
> é de dar água na boca -> it looks delicious ! (when looking at  something eatable)
> dar o nó -> casar -> to get married
> dar a mão à palmatória -> (punishment stick) to recognize or  acknowledge one's error
> dar uma no cravo e outra ferradura -> to do or say something  right and them do or say something wrong.
> dar a cara -> to face responsibility for what was done or will  be done
> dar de cara -> to surprisingly meet someone or be face in a  odd situation
> Dar trela -> go with the flow when someone is being annoying
> dar uma de <adjective> -> to do  something with a (bad) attitude, the adjective may vary
> dar a mão -> to help someone in need, in emotional distress
> dar uma mão -> to help out someone doing something
> dar a vez -> to give his turn to another person
> dar o braço a torcer -> to recognize one is wrong
> dar os sentimentos -> to give condolences when to the  relatives of the dead
> hei de dar a volta -> to hope to manage to get out of a  situation
> dar a volta por cima -> to successfully manage to get out of a  situation
> dar meia volta -> to return, to go and suddenly go back
> dar de mão beijada -> go give away without resistance  something one wanted to keep
> dar de beber à dor -> to get drunk when depressed, to get  drunk
> dar desculpas esfarrapadas -> to give nonsense/unimaginative  excuses, or with too much  imagination
> dar cabo -> to ruin, to destroy, to wreck
> dar esperanças -> to give hope of something to open (usually  in love)
> dar asas à imaginação -> to allow one self to be more  imaginative, to go on a creation spree


----------



## DougWill722

Nossa Senhora!

rsrsrs.  Muito Obrigado.  Vou estudar esses expressões.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Caramba! Depois dessa tempestade de expressões fiquei até surpreso que ainda existam mais:

Dar de ombros
Dar na vista/na pinta
Dar mole
Dar o que tinha que dar
Dar o que falar
Dar murro em ponta de faca
Dar duro
Dar panos para manga
Dar pé (ser possível)
Dar certo
Dar _pro_ gasto

Quem dá mais?


----------



## almufadado

GOODVIEW said:


> Caramba! Depois dessa tempestade de expressões fiquei até surpreso que ainda existam mais:
> 
> Quem dá mais?



Eu dou ... mas vão ser de troca !

Continuação das de Portugal:

*Dar nas vistas -> *to go publicly be noticable, flashy 

*Já deu o tinha a dar ->* it is wear out ! It's fully used, it's trash
*
Dar que falar ->* something that *will be/is* in all conversations 

*Dar no duro ->* work hard

*Dar certo ->* to work out right 

*Não Dar pró gasto ->* a so small amount of money that does not buy nothing

*Dar para as despesas ->* the money is/was barely enough to cover all expenses

*Dá Deus nozes a quem não tem dentes ->* god gives/gave walnuts to the one with no teeth


----------



## okporip

dar um basta
dar nó em pingo d'água
dar dó
dar pena


----------



## anaczz

Esta é velha e estranha... Mas ouvi isso muito, em criança.

Dar com um gato morto até fazê-lo miar.

Em outros tempos:
Ficar ao Deus _dará_.
A cavalo _dado _não se olham os dentes.
Quem _dá _aos pobres empresta a Deus.


----------



## Nonstar

Ah!!
Dar no pé = vazar, se pirulitar (mussunês), rapar fora, queimar o chão.
Aaaaaahh, essa é especial!
Dar a Elza = roubar
Dar bandeira = mesmo que dar na cara.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Ah, e sendo o país do futebol, não poderia faltar:

Dar de bico
Dar de chapa
Dar de trivela
Dar de voleio
Dar de peito do pé
Dar de bicicleta
Dar entre as pernas
Dar de chaleira/charles 
Dar de canela
Dar de barriga (ih, olha o Renato Gaúcho a!. Essa é pra esquecer...)
Dar de calcanhar

E outras mais:

Dar com a cara na porta
Dar um tom (ao discurso)
Dar o tom (do discurso, das negociações...)
Dar uma canja 
Dar uma palinha
Dar o ok
Dar luz verde
Dar um trote (ao telefone)

Passo o bastão...


----------



## Nonstar

Ok, Good, deixa eu ver...
Ah!
Dar um chapéu = enganar.
Dar um rolê = passear.
Dar um boi = dar uma chance.

Tá ficando difícil!!


----------



## carloskamal

nonstar said:


> *dar bola* to flirt.
> Ela está te dando bola. Vai lá!!
> *dar trela* give someone the attention they want, which you shouldn't!
> não dá trela, ele não vai te deixar em paz.
> *dar xabu* to be cocked up, to go wrong, not to work out properly, to fail.
> Droga, deu xabu! Meu plano foi por água abaixo/foi pras cucúias!
> *dar na cara* to do something blatantly.
> Cuidado! Você está dando na cara que não está contente.
> *dar pra trás* to chicken out.
> Agora que temos tudo pronto você vai dar pra trás? Vamos continuar!
> *dar um tempo* wait so as to sort things out.
> Vamos dar um tempo, nosso relacionamento não está _dando certo_.
> *dar no couro* to be able to have sex.
> Puxa, meu marido não dá mais no couro! Quê que eu faço? :d
> *dar na telha* to feel like doing something out of the blue.
> Quando dá na telha (dela), ela vai viajar pelo mundo.
> *dar um pé na bunda* to dump someone.
> Minha namorada me deu um pé na bunda.
> *dar no saco* to irritate or bore someone.
> Ah! Chega! Esse papo já me deu no saco! Vamos!
> *dar uma* to get laid.
> Preciso dar uma! Não faço isso há tempos! (sorry! This is vulgar :d )


 
*dar no pÉ* - to go run
_sujo!! Vamos da no pÉ!!_


----------



## carloskamal

Dar mole - dar uma chance
Dar um galho - trair
Dar um gelo - deixa uma pessoa de lado, não dar atenção.


----------



## anaczz

Pus todos em ordem alfabética para ver se não repito...

Dar nomes aos bois. Dizer quem é quem.
Dar uma passa. Dar uma tragada num cigarro.
Dar uma topada. Tropeçar, bater com o dedo do pé em algo.
Dar para <verbo>.  Dá para ser?  Dá para parar com isso? Ser possível.
Dar fogo/lume. Me dá fogo? Dá-me lume? (até hoje, demoro pelo menos 30 segundos para entender quando me pedem: Dam'lum'?) Acender o cigarro de alguém.
Dar marcha-a-ré /Dar marcha-atrás. 
Dar uma perdida. Sair sem rumo certo.
Dar uma incerta. Chegar sem aviso prévio
Dar a menor. Dar o final do cigarro para alguém acabar de fumar. (ainda se usa falar isso?)


----------



## Nonstar

anaczz said:


> Pus todos em ordem alfabética para ver se não repito...
> 
> Dar nomes aos bois. Dizer quem é quem.
> Dar uma passa. Dar uma tragada num cigarro.
> Dar uma topada. Tropeçar, bater com o dedo do pé em algo.
> Dar para <verbo>.  Dá para ser?  Dá para parar com isso? Ser possível.
> Dar fogo/lume. Me dá fogo? Dá-me lume? (até hoje, demoro pelo menos 30 segundos para entender quando me pedem: Dam'lum'?) Acender o cigarro de alguém.
> Dar marcha-a-ré.
> Dar uma perdida. Sair sem rumo certo.
> Dar uma incerta. Chegar sem aviso prévio
> *Dar a menor.* Dar o final do cigarro para alguém acabar de fumar. (ainda se usa falar isso?)



Me lembrou de: _Não dar a mínima_!


----------



## anaczz

Nonstar said:


> Me lembrou de: _Não dar a mínima_!


me lembrou:

Dar confiança/ não dar confiança -> Não prestar atenção, não ligar para alguém.
Dar na louca.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Já tomei fôlego:

Dar o que falar
Dar namoro
Dar em casamento
Dar em cima

*Dar pitaco!!!!!* - Puxa, essa deveria ser a primeira, é o que fazemos o tempo todo!)

Dar uma olhada
Dar para (ter talento para: dar para cantor, dar para jogador de futebol...)
Dar de falar/de rir/implicar (não parar de)
Dar cabeçada (cochilar)
Dar no jornal/televisão/rádio
Dar certo (dar para a pessoa certa...)
Dar a língua
Dar o dedo
Dar uma banana
Dar coice (ser rude)
Dar patada (ser rude)
Dar tapa com luva de pelica
Dar um tapa (uma tragada)

E la nave va...


----------



## Nonstar

Infindável! 
Dar uma surra.
Dar o cano/o bolo.
Dar PT (perda total)
Dar trabalho.
Dar brecha.
Dar ouvidos a alguém.
Dar xilique.
Dar um murro/uma muqueta.
Dar um tabefe.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Dar pra beber/fumar/tocar trompete/whatever (começar uma atividade)
Dar uma/umazinha (transar)
Dar dois (fumar um baseado)
Dar um tempo
Dar dó
Dar samba (isso dá samba!)
Dar uma de (se comportar como: deu uma de bacana)
Dar atestado de (passar por: deu atestado de burrice)

Realmente infindável...


----------



## anaczz

Já vamos em 140 expressões! O verbo dar é campeão de expressões idiomáticas!!


----------



## Alirhotic

Esse negócio está _dando_ o que falar. =P

Será que expressões com o "to get" se aproximam?


----------



## okporip

GOODVIEW said:


> Dar pra beber/fumar/tocar trompete/whatever (começar uma   atividade)
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante... fez-me pensar que "dar pra" tem dois   sentidos: (1)  esse que você registra (mas só consigo vê-lo com o verbo   no passado:  "Agora ela deu pra [de] beber"); (2) "ser possível", como   já indicou  anaczz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dar dois (fumar um baseado)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eu diria _dar UM dois_; _dar   um tapa_; _dar uma tapa na macaca_ (ou _pantera_, depois   do sucesso estrondoso daquele vídeo...).
Click to expand...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Acho que sonhei com mais algumas:

Dar bode :dar sono
Dar piti :dar xilique como o Nonstar já disse
Dar ataque de pelanca :dar xilique, piti
Dar sopa :bobear
Dar vacilo :bobear
Dar linha :seja ir embora seja deixar o interlocutor ir contando o que se quer saber
Dar zebra :seja dar errado seja algum competidor vencer contra todas as expectativas
Dar um perdido :seja despistar (Vamos dar um perdido nele!) seja assumir que não se vai mais recuperar alguma coisa (Pode dar um perdido nessa grana que ele não vai te pagar)
Dar pito (dar bronca)
Dar uma da mané (não saber se comportar de acordo com a situação)



> Interessante... fez-me pensar que "dar pra" tem dois sentidos: (1) esse que você registra (mas só consigo vê-lo com o verbo no passado: "Agora ela deu pra [de] beber")



ok, no presente também se aplica:
- Vamos dançar?
- Ah, eu não dou pra isso...
E com sentido de futuro:
Compra esse colchão que você vai dar pra dormir que é uma beleza!



> Eu diria dar UM dois; dar um tapa; dar uma tapa na macaca (ou pantera, depois do sucesso estrondoso daquele vídeo...).



ok, acho que você tem razão, é *dar um dois*. Quanto à da pantera, você lembrou muito bem, virou expressão: vamos dar um tapa na pantera 

Ah, mais uma:
Dar pra notar (estar aparecendo, estar evidente)

E outra:
Dar bola para alguém: que significa desde prestar atenção no que a pessoa está falando a dar em cima de alguém, passando por dar mole para alguém

E portanto também ainda não tinho citada:
Dar mole para alguém : bem diferente de dar mole (v.i.) que significa dar vacilo.


----------



## anaczz

goodview said:
			
		

> Dar pito (dar bronca)


Olha o choque linguístico! Se um menino brasileiro, que mora em Portugal, diz que a professora deu-lhe um pito, a pobre docente ainda vai presa por pedofilia!


			
				almufadado said:
			
		

> *dar o pito -> *a girl "gives" his vagina away


Na verdade, o que mais se usa é "passar um pito", mas deve _dar _para "dar" também.

Esquecemos de:

Dar pau (avariar, travar (computador), resultar em briga ou confusão)
Dar que  (Conceder, permitir. Muito frequente em orações. "Dá que eu saiba perdoar")


----------



## Macunaíma

Dar um coice: (of a horse) kick; (of a person) to rebuff rudely.
Dar um esporro: to tell off, to scold.
Dar de barato que: to concede (a point) even if you know it's dubious or false

Acho que este tópico _já deu o que tinha que dar_.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Na verdade, o que mais se usa é "passar um pito", mas deve dar para "dar" também.



Joga no Google ou veja aqui. Inclusive no link acima não tem a versão passar um pito que, como você disse, talvez fosse ou seja mais usado. Me parece que essa expressão está meio envelhecida e não se ouve mais tanto. Assim como:

Dar o pira : dar no pé. Essa expressão é da minha infância, tenho a impressão que está meio desaparecida.

Dar de bandeja : dar de graça
Dar uma dura : ser submetido a uma revista da polícia
Dar uma geral : seja fazer uma arrumação minuciosa ou ser submetido a uma revista da polícia
Dar o fora : partir
Dar um fora em : dispensar, rechaçar alguém
Dar um confere : dar uma conferida
Dar conta : ser capaz de fazer (eu dou conta de fazer isso sozinho)

Acho que a lista é inesgotável...


----------



## Nonstar

Hehe...
Dar um toque.
Dar zebra.
Dar o golpe.
Não deu duas = quando se espera que algo aconteça. "não deu duas, o Brasil ganhou a copa!"
Hehe...


----------



## anaczz

goodview said:
			
		

> Joga no Google ou veja aqui. Inclusive no link acima não tem a versão  passar um pito que, como você disse, talvez fosse ou seja mais usado. Me  parece que essa expressão está meio envelhecida e não se ouve mais  tanto.


É verdade! Tem mais dar do que passar!

Acho que ainda não temos:

Dar uma dica. 
Dar uma pista.
Dar um desconto. (Ser tolerante com uma pessoa que está passando por situação difícil)
Dar uma dentro (acertar, falar algo pertinente ao assunto) Ele não dá uma dentro!
Dar com os costados (chegar a um lugar)
Dar as contas (demitir)


----------



## Nonstar

Dar uma bota: andar pra caracas!!!
Dar mancada.
Dar a mão e quererem o braço.
Dar um chega pra lá.


----------



## Carfer

Nonstar said:


> Dar uma bota: andar pra caracas!!!


 
Variante portuguesa:

_dar bota_: falhar, dar mau resultado ou não dar o resultado esperado.
_dar raia_: o mesmo que dar bota

Outras:

_dar às de Vila Diogo_: fugir
_dar de frosques: fugir_
_dar corda aos sapatos_: apressar-se
_dar porrada_: dar uma sova, bater em alguém
_dar sopa_: negar alguma coisa a alguém
_dar nega_: recusar-se a fazer algo ou não conseguir fazê-lo por exaustão (pode ter um sentido especificamente sexual em relação aos homens)
_dar o cabaço_: perder a virgindade (só em relação às mulheres, um clássico que já se encontra em textos do século XVII)
_dar os três_: o mesmo que dar o cabaço
_dar ao rabo/dar ao cu_: menear-se como provocação sexual
_dar em cima_: assediar ou censurar alguém
_dar no toutiço_: censurar alguém
_dar o peido ou dar o peido-mestre_: morrer
_dar o badagaio_: morrer
_dar o cu e oito tostões_: gostar muito de alguma coisa
_não dar para o petróleo_: diz-se duma remuneração exígua
_dar guerra: _incomodar, molestar
_dar à costa_: arribar, surgir, aparecer sem ser esperado
_não dar nada por:_ não ter boas expectativas em relação a alguém ou alguma coisa
_dar de si_: ceder
_dar por alguém ou alguma coisa:_ aperceber-se desse alguém ou coisa
_dar à luz_: eufemismo de parir
_dar a volta a alguém_: enganar ou convencer alguém a fazer uma coisa em que estava renitente
_dar uma volta_: passear
_dar um ar _especialmente na expressão _foi um ar que lhe deu:_ desaparecer rapidamente
_dar o troco_: responder a uma afirmação agressiva
_dar ao pé_: dançar
_dar corda a alguém_: fazer ou deixar uma pessoa falar, geralmente com o intuito de a comprometer
_dar baixa:_ demitir-se de pertencer a algum grupo ou eliminar algo ou alguém duma lista
_dar alta_: terminar o internamento hospitalar dum doente
_dar água pela barba_: dar muito trabalho ou preocupações a alguém
_dar tratos de polé_: maltratar
_dar o braço a torcer_: reconhecer que não se tem razão
_por dá cá aquela palha_: sem motivo ou com um motivo risível

Se repeti alguma, desculpem.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:
			
		

> _dar ao rabo/dar ao cu_: menear-se como provocação sexual


Outro choque linguístico!!
Dar *ao* cu pode ser mal entendido, no Brasil,  e passar por:

Dar *o* cu (submeter-se ao coito anal)



> _ dar o peido-mestre_: morrer


 esta é ótima!




> _dar o badagaio_: morrer
> _dar o cu e oito tostões_: gostar muito de alguma coisa


 Estas eu ouço sempre, cá em casa, mas eles pagam mais, dão o cu e 10 tostões.

E não é que esquecemos desta?


> _dar à luz_: eufemismo de parir


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Outro choque linguístico!!
> Dar *ao* cu pode ser mal entendido, no Brasil, e passar por:
> 
> Dar *o* cu (submeter-se ao coito anal)


 
Em Portugal também temos as duas expressões e esta igualmente com esse significado. Enfim... a diferença que faz uma simples preposição!
Não vou dizer que não me ocorreram ambas, mas excluí as mais obscenas.


----------



## Nonstar

Carfer said:


> _dar sopa_: negar alguma coisa a alguém



Aqui é o contrário!! É facilitar.


----------



## Sagitary

_dar uma bota: _terminar um relacionamento amoroso.


----------



## Nonstar

Sagitary said:


> _dar uma bota: _terminar um relacionamento amoroso.



... em alguém: transitivo.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> dar o peido-mestre: morrer
> esta é ótima!



Essa realmente é impagável!


----------



## Carfer

_dar cartas_ numa actividade: ser exímio nessa actividade
_dar trela_: puxar alguém à conversa
_dar uma mão_: ajudar
_(não) dar saída_: (não) resolver, (não) solucionar um assunto
_dar couro e cabelo_: pagar muito caro
_dar o couro/coiro:_ esforçar-se muito 
_dar o couro/coiro ao manifesto:_ trabalhar muito em prol de algo a que os outros se furtam, especialmente se for perigoso ou trabalhoso
_dar ares a alguém_: parecer-se vagamente com essa pessoa
_dar-se ares_ (de alguma coisa): ser pretensioso ou querer fazer-se passar por algo que se não é
_dar-se conta_: aperceber-se
_dar de trombas: _deparar repentina e inesperadamente com alguém 
_dar a salvação_: cumprimentar (antiquado ou rústico)
_dar uma facada no matrimónio_: cometer adultério
_dar meças a alguém:_ numa actividade, mostrar que se está à altura da outra pessoa, que se lhe não é inferior
_dar parte: _denunciar_, _participar
_dar parte de fraco_: ser pusilânime
_dar à sola_: fugir
_dar ao pedal_: trabalhar intensamente 
_dar o amok/amoque_: enlouquecer repentinamente, ou, quando tem conotação sexual, ser incapaz de satisfazer o desejo quando se está excitado
_dar uma balda_: tanto pode dizer-se da prostituta que aceita praticar sexo gratuitamente como da rapariga que ocasional e facilmente se presta a ter relações, como, se se é estudante, de faltar a uma aula.
_dar uma borla_: fazer algum trabalho de graça
_dar um chilique_: ter uma síncope, desmaiar 
_dar um treco_: ter uma síncope, desmaiar 
_dar uma passa_: dar uma chupadela no cigarro
_dar à língua_: falar 
_dar ao dente_: comer
_dar com a língua nos dentes:_ cometer uma inconfidência


----------



## almufadado

Acho que ainda ninguém "deu esmola"

*dar esmola *

Mas todos já ... muito

*dar à língua*

Se for uma garota gostosa que tal ...

*dar uma rapidinha*

Espero é que depois ninguém apareça para ...
*
dar lições de morais*

Ou me levar a carteira quando for a ...

*dar o golpe* *do baú*

Agora preciso de uma decoradora para ... à minha casa

*dar novos ares *

Bem por agora chega... quando vos voltar a ver quero vos ...
*
dar aquele abraço

*E sem nunca *

dar o dito por não dito
*


----------



## portuguesinha

Olá,


alguém pode me dizer significado dessa frase: muitas ou poucas, bastava *darem-me a boca* uma vez para ficar agarrado. 

Muito obrigada


----------



## alFarrob

São tantas que não sei se já passaram esta:

*Ir dar a *(diz-se de uma estrada, um caminho, um itinerário, tem o mesmo significado de ir ter a)
_Essa estrada vai dar a Lisboa? Esta estrada vai ter a Lisboa?

_


----------



## xiskxisk

alFarrob said:


> São tantas que não sei se já passaram esta:
> 
> *Ir dar a *(diz-se de uma estrada, um caminho, um itinerário, tem o mesmo significado de ir ter a)
> _Essa estrada vai dar a Lisboa? Esta estrada vai ter a Lisboa?
> 
> _


Mas não convém usar essa quando forem brasileiros a perguntar direcções.

- É só virar na próxima à direita e vai lá dar.


----------



## Guigo

xiskxisk said:


> Mas não convém usar essa quando forem brasileiros a perguntar direcções.
> 
> - É só virar na próxima à direita e vai lá dar.



O verbo _dar_: curtinho, pequenino, facinho, talvez seja o maior verbo ônibus de nossa língua. Outros seriam: levar, tomar, ir; além dos auxiliares tradicionais: ser, estar, ter, haver.

As ambiguidades do verbo _dar_ já eram exploradas por Ary Barroso, em sua canção humorística "Eu dei", de 1937, gravação original da luso-brasileira Carmen Miranda (bem antes de sua ida para os EUA). Recomendo uma pesquisa no youtube.


----------



## alFarrob

xiskxisk said:


> Mas *não convém usar essa quando forem brasileiros a perguntar direcções.*
> 
> - É só virar na próxima à direita e vai lá dar.



Porque não? Não vou deixar de falar a minha língua por haver quem tenha outra interpretação.
Se eu esconder a minha variante não posso esperar que os outros a entendam. Não entendem à primeira, entendem à segunda. É assim que eu faço e que eles esperão que faça.


----------



## anaczz

Portuguesinha, poderia mostrar um trecho maior do texto?

Se estiver a falar sobre romance, talvez signifique:
Bastava que lhe dessem um beijo para que ele(a) ficasse apegado(a) à essa pessoa e não a largasse mais.


----------



## portuguesinha

Muito obrigada pela resposta!

''A ideia de ir a um balcão entregar um envelope cheio de notas e dizer-lhes que o levassem para a terra era difícil de digerir. Porque é que eles o fariam? Podiam perfeitamente ficar com o dinheiro. Se uma pessoa fosse lá reclamar, bastava dizer que nunca tinham recebido nada. E depois provar que não era ciganice, que estávamos ali de boa-fé? Mas se se abotoassem muitas vezes, arriscavam-se a que lhes deitassem fogo à loja. *Muitas ou poucas, bastava darem-me a boca uma vez para ficar agarrado.*''


----------



## mausim

portuguesinha said:


> Muito obrigada pela resposta!
> 
> ''A ideia de ir a um balcão entregar um envelope cheio de notas e dizer-lhes que o levassem para a terra era difícil de digerir. Porque é que eles o fariam? Podiam perfeitamente ficar com o dinheiro. Se uma pessoa fosse lá reclamar, bastava dizer que nunca tinham recebido nada. E depois provar que não era ciganice, que estávamos ali de boa-fé? Mas se se abotoassem muitas vezes, arriscavam-se a que lhes deitassem fogo à loja. *Muitas ou poucas, bastava darem-me a boca uma vez para ficar agarrado.*''



Eu nunca tinha lido expressão antes, 'dar a boca', mas pesquisando na internet vi (apenas num lugar) que significava 'enganar alguém'. Agora, mesmo sendo isto, não entendi o contexto e nem o significado da palavra 'agarrado' no fim.


----------



## J. Bailica

É realmente estranho. Também não conheço 'dar uma boca', mas além disso não percebo por que o sujeito (aparentemente) muda de 'eles' para 'nós' a meio do texto, nem entendo o ponto de interrogação dessa frase. E para mais, mesmo descontando essas duas coisas (como erros, que nada me diz ou garante na verdade que sejam), e mesmo assumindo que 'dar uma boca' é 'enganar' (que aparentemente se adequa ao contexto), ainda assim não entendo.

Ah, já entendi. Penso que é realmente 'enganar'; mas agora não entendo o 'agarrado'...


----------



## portuguesinha

Sinceramente, ainda não entendo   mas muito obrigada pela vossa ajuda!!


----------

